#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-18
<joao> Amaio ..desculpa mas estou na mesma
<joao> continua a dar erro fatal
<joao> alguem me pode dizer se posso instalar por Synaptic
<joao> AMaio ..desculpa mas estou na mesma
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-19
<PedroLRNeves> boas
<PedroLRNeves> tardes
<PedroLRNeves> como posso instalar o ubuntu... pela pen usb mas o problema e que tou a uzar opensuse
<BUGabundo> evening
<VilasBoas> Boa noite BUGabundo
<VilasBoas> Bem vindo
<BUGabundo> thanks VilasBoas
<VilasBoas> ;)
<AMaio> Boa noite a todos. Venho só partilhar o meu actual sentimento sobre o Ubuntu. Quanto mais o uso mais gosto dele! =D
<VilasBoas> AMaio: mais uma amigo do Linux :P
<AMaio> VilasBoas, Demorei 3 anos a gostar de Linux. Mas já há 4 anos que o uso. São 7 anos de altos e baixos mas a verdade é que adoro Linux! =D
<VilasBoas> Também eu por isso estou a fazer algo por ele ;D
<VilasBoas> detro de 5 dias vai nascer o facebook para quem gosta de informática :D
<AMaio> Estamos todos. =)
<AMaio> Um Facebook de informática?
<VilasBoas> gostaste da ideia?
<VilasBoas> com fóruns temáticos,
<VilasBoas> Manuais
<VilasBoas> salas de conversação
<AMaio> Tutoriais. Partilha de informação. Apoio a 100% a ideia.
<VilasBoas> ligado a universidades empresas escolas associações ....
<VilasBoas> :D
<AMaio> Mas já está praticamente feito?
<VilasBoas> Centro de Oportunidades, Directório de Empresas, Centros de Formação e várias outras ideias
<VilasBoas> Vai ser Lançado no Dia da Liberdade :D
<VilasBoas> Dia 25 :D
<AMaio> Será algo para várias idades e vários níveis de conhecimento certo? Uma dificuldade que senti a usar Linux por exemplo era um sitio que explicasse ao meu nível (na altura) como fazer coisas que para mim agora são básicas.
<AMaio> Hoje em dia já existe melhor documentação. Mas é interessante agregar coisas para vários níveis e para todos os interessados.
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> AMaio: és Amigo do Linux?
<AMaio> Depende do que isso significar. =X Ignorancia minha. Eu adoro Linux sim. Mas se se Amigo do Linux é algum grupo então ainda não.
<AMaio> VilasBoas, Depende do que isso significar. =X Ignorancia minha. Eu adoro Linux sim. Mas se se Amigo do Linux é algum grupo então ainda não.
<VilasBoas> Amigos do Linux é o nome do projecto que será lançado :D
<VilasBoas> pareceu-me o nome mais correcto
<AMaio> Porque é na União que está a força?
<VilasBoas> :D
<AMaio> Então daqui a 5 dias lá estarei para participar e ajudar com o pouco que sei.
<VilasBoas> ok se quiseres podes increver-te e partecipar com um artigo :D
<VilasBoas> mas só serão publicados no Dia da Liberdade
<AMaio> Irei fazer. Artigos podem ser pequenos tutoriais certo?
<VilasBoas> sim
<VilasBoas> mas para tutoriais nada melhor que um pequeno livro ;D
<VilasBoas> também o podes fazer ;D
<AMaio> Sim. Mas isso demora um bocadito mais de tempo.Mas irei, sem dúvida, participar.
<AMaio> Eu apoio totalmente a ideia de comunidade.
<VilasBoas> faz um livro pequenino
<VilasBoas> ;D
<VilasBoas> com 3 páginas
<AMaio> E apoio a 150% estes projectos.
<AMaio> lol
<VilasBoas> outros podem ajudar aumentando e melhorando
<VilasBoas> vai haver Clubes,
<VilasBoas> Áreas tem+aticas dedicadas a um tema
<VilasBoas> imagem, identidade, subdominio, administração e regras próprias :D
<AMaio> É que linux é algo tão fixe mesmo. É só uma questão de começar a usar.
<VilasBoas> :D
<AMaio> Já agora, num outro tópico, já viram a nova versão do Ubuntu que está para sair? a 11.04?
<VilasBoas> AMaio: sim dia 28
<VilasBoas> :D
<AMaio> Que acham da nova interface Unity?
<VilasBoas> ainda não testei mas se calhar vou usar o Gnome3
<AMaio> Eu por acaso gosto do Unity e da barra lateral. Mas gostava de conhecer as opiniões das outras pessoas. Porque a mudança é algo significativa.
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-20
<PedroLRNeves> boas
<PedroLRNeves> eu uzo opensuse e queria saber como posso criar uma pen usb para poder instalar ubuntu
<PedroLRNeves> '
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Olá. Queres instalar pela Pen?
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<PedroLRNeves> queria uzar ubuntu ou debian
<PedroLRNeves> queria aprender
<PedroLRNeves> a uzar outra distro
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> pk ando a exprimentar distros
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<AMaio> E queres criar uma pen a partir de que sistema operativo?
<PedroLRNeves> ja uzei uma ves ubuntu e tou a ver que e melhor
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<AMaio> Estás em Windows ou estás numa distribuição Linux?
<AMaio> Agora neste momento.
<PedroLRNeves> opensuse
<AMaio> ok. Então talvez o melhor seja este: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<PedroLRNeves> ppois
<AMaio> Pelo menos acho que é simples o suficiente
<PedroLRNeves> mas ja tentei instalar ele instalar mas nao aparece nos menus
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<danyR> AMaio: já tive más experiências com pens e o unetbootin. não sei como funciona com imagens do Ubuntu.
<PedroLRNeves> ja andei a googlelar e nada
<AMaio> Eu pelo menos nunca tive Más experiencias. Mas pode acontecer sim. E tinha a ideia que não era preciso instalar. Pelo menos em Windows nao precisei.
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: tenta pressionar Alt + F2 e escrever unetbootin
<PedroLRNeves> mas expriencias atao
<PedroLRNeves> ?=
<PedroLRNeves> nao
<PedroLRNeves> nao aparece a aplicaçao
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: nada?
<PedroLRNeves> nao aparece aplicaçao neguma
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: deixa-me só instalar e já descubro como correr
<PedroLRNeves> lololol
<PedroLRNeves> vais instalar... onde
<AMaio> Por acaso agora apanhaste-me numa má altura que estou em Windows. lol
<PedroLRNeves> no teu pc o unetbootin
<PedroLRNeves> lolololol
<PedroLRNeves> eu quero mudar radicalmente
<PedroLRNeves> para linux
<PedroLRNeves> mas vai ser dificil
<PedroLRNeves> pk o flash ta muito atrofiado em linuxa
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: não estou em Ubuntu, mas descubro igualmente :)
<PedroLRNeves> ainda tou a ver:P
<PedroLRNeves> qual a tua disto
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Depende do que precisas num sistema operativo. O que podes sentir mais falta são jogos (steam ainda não corre em linux) Flash dá problemas. Um pouquinho. Mas acho que ultimamente tem-se portado bem.
<AMaio> Estás em 64 bits?
<PedroLRNeves> neps
<PedroLRNeves> :
<PedroLRNeves> :S
<PedroLRNeves> o flash no meu pc
<PedroLRNeves> neps
<PedroLRNeves> o da adobe
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ArchLinux
<PedroLRNeves> neps 32
<BUGabundo> o flash kase n me da probs
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: quem me dera saber
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<BUGabundo> em 64bits com o "square"
<PedroLRNeves> uzar
<PedroLRNeves> isso
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> square de debian
<PedroLRNeves> ne
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<AMaio> sei que em 64 bits dava-me antes problemas. Mas uso agora 32. E só acontece ocasionalmente quando quero fulscreen.
<BUGabundo> PedroLRNeves: n
<PedroLRNeves> a mim bloqueia-me todo e repete imagens
<BUGabundo> square 'e o codename da versao 64bits do flash
<PedroLRNeves> mas e so as vezes
<PedroLRNeves> aaaaaaaaah
<Chaintech> AMaio deve ser problema teu aqui nunca tive quar quer problema
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: tens a certeza que tens a aplicação instalada?
<danyR> por aqui basta-me correr unetbootin
<PedroLRNeves> e assim
<AMaio> Chaintech, Poucos tem. E acontece só ocasionalmente. Mas pensando bem, o flash que usa é o que está integrado no chrome.
<PedroLRNeves> ele instalou posso tentar outra vex
<PedroLRNeves> eu neps
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: tenta correr unetbootin num terminal, sff
<AMaio> ./unebootin
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: ensinas-me a uzar archlinux pfff :P :P ehehehhee
<Chaintech> eu tb uso o do Google crome até hoje tudo OK
<PedroLRNeves> e como fasso isso
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: nem eu sei. segui religiosamente a wiki deles para a minha instalação
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: aplicações > acessórios > terminal
<PedroLRNeves> lololol
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<AMaio> Chaintech, Não sei então. Pode ser só com o meu PC. xD Mas geralmente corre sempre tudo bem.
<PedroLRNeves> nao sei e qual o comando
<danyR> escreves unetbootin, pressionas enter
<PedroLRNeves> aaaaaaaah
<PedroLRNeves> ok
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: mas mesmo assim eu achou que nao vou la com o archlinux
<Chaintech> AMaio eu agoar estou com o Mint 10 e tanto no chrome como no FF 4 estou sem problemas
<PedroLRNeves> para ja deicho-me ficar com ubuntu pk ubuntu ja e debian e mais tarde talvex tente instalar archlinux
<Chaintech> mas já vi gente com problemas mais no Ubuntu até
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: conseguiste alguma coisa?
<PedroLRNeves> comando not found
<AMaio> Chaintech, O Flash do Ubuntu é o mesmo que no Mint certo? Não sei. Geralmente funciona bem. Mas de vez em quando o fullscreen não funciona. Fica a imagem parada.
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: tenta este comando, sff: whereis unetbootin
<Chaintech> AMaio eu tive esse problema no Ubuntu mas foi no netbook com VGA intel mas depois troquei para jolicloud e adeus problemas de flash
<PedroLRNeves> unetbootin: /usr/sbin/unetbootin /usr/share/unetbootin
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Para correres o unebootin, vai à pasta onde tens o ficheiro e põe ./ antes do nome. Assim ./unebootin (ou o nome do ficheiro que for)
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: got it :)
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: agora vai funcionar
<danyR> escre sff na consola: sudo /usr/sbin/unetbootin
<AMaio> Chaintech, Ah.. Jolicloud. =) O PC onde isso acontece também é fraquinho em termos gráficos. pode ser isso.
<danyR> enter, escreve a tua password, enter
<danyR> e ele deve arrancar
<Chaintech> atenção que para usar o unebootin tem que ser em root
<PedroLRNeves> eu aj tou em root
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> em*
<Chaintech> AMaio pode ser isso então
<danyR> Chaintech: daí o sudo antes
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: O comando que te dei deve funcionar
<PedroLRNeves> Neves-Desktop:/home/PedroLRNeves # /usr/sbin/unetbootin
<PedroLRNeves> **
<PedroLRNeves> GLib-GIO:ERROR:gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<PedroLRNeves> Aborted
<PedroLRNeves> dis que nao
<PedroLRNeves> quer
<PedroLRNeves> :S:P
<danyR> uhhh, that's ugly.
<Chaintech> certo sudo XD
<danyR> Chaintech: na verdade o mais correcto deveria ser gksu, mas creio que o openSUSE não traz o gksu pré-instalado.
<PedroLRNeves> o que e isso
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: tenho que ir agora, mas pede ao BUGabundo para te ajudar a usar o script desta página, que funciona sempre 5 estrelas: http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
<Chaintech> pois não sei responder nunca usei muito o openSUSE :)
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<BUGabundo> eu??
<PedroLRNeves> ok danyR brigado
<BUGabundo> nem testei isso
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<danyR> BUGabundo: mostra só como se usa o script, ele funciona, I guarantee you :)
<BUGabundo> kal?
<danyR> é que agora tenho uma cama e um episódio de Chuck à espera
<danyR> BUGabundo: este: https://github.com/abock/image-usb-stick/tarball/master
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:  tasse bem
<PedroLRNeves> vai la
<PedroLRNeves> BUGabundo:  tasse
<PedroLRNeves> bem fica para amnha
<PedroLRNeves> na boa
<BUGabundo> super busy here
<danyR> BUGabundo: ok :)
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: tens aí a pen, e a imagem .iso do Ubuntu?
<PedroLRNeves> no pc?
<PedroLRNeves> yh a versao beta do ubuntu
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<danyR> ok
<PedroLRNeves> quero testar ele pk ja tras o novo gnome
<danyR> supostamente o unetbootin devia funcionar, mas como tens aí um problemazito isto vai funcionar na mesma
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ainda não traz o novo GNOME 3, traz é o Unity ;)
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: portanto, faz download disto https://github.com/abock/image-usb-stick/tarball/master
<Chaintech> nem vai ter Gnome 3
<PedroLRNeves> :S:P
<PedroLRNeves> tava na ideia que sim
<Chaintech> eles querem a toda a força usar a porcaria do Unity XD
<Chaintech> mesmo depois de tantas criticas negativas
<PedroLRNeves> entao mais val instalar a versao estavel
<PedroLRNeves> ne
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: podes instalar a beta, o Ubuntu 11.04 sai daqui a 8 dias
<PedroLRNeves> ja ta
<PedroLRNeves> sai daqui a 8 dias
<danyR> ok, agora vai à pasta onde fizeste download e extrai o ficheiro
<PedroLRNeves> entao deichome tar quieto dpx instalou a nova
<PedroLRNeves> ja ta
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: em que pasta foi?
<PedroLRNeves> downloads do home/pedrolrneves
<PedroLRNeves> /home/PedroLRNeves/Downloads/abock-image-usb-stick-f3b1002
<danyR> Ok, agora coloca a imagem .iso do ubuntu nessa pasta downloads
<PedroLRNeves> dentro da de downloads ou da de abock-image-usb-stick-f3b1002
<PedroLRNeves> '
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<danyR> dentro dos downloads
<AMaio> Chaintech, Acho que o Unity até nem é assim tão mau. Pelo menos esta segunda edição está melhor que a anterior para netbooks. Agora, acho estranho o facto de eles estarem a "obrigar" o seu uso. É quase como o mudar os botões para o lado esquerdo. Queria saber o porque dessa escolha. (Unity. =P)
<danyR> e dentro dessa pasta abock, vais encontrar um ficheiro chamado image-usb-stick
<danyR> coloca essa ficheiro também na pasta Downloads
<danyR> resumindo: .iso do Ubuntu e image-usb-stick na mesma pasta
<PedroLRNeves> ok ja ta
<danyR> agora mete a pen no pc
<PedroLRNeves> pois boa tnho de saber dela
<PedroLRNeves> pera
<PedroLRNeves> tinha num sitio ja nao ta
<Chaintech> AMaio mas muita gente teve problemas mesmo um estudo 5 em cada 11 dev tiveram grandes problemas agora eles não vão ter tempo para resolver tudo isso
<danyR> abre um terminal (aplicações > acessórios > terminal) e faz: cd Downloads
<danyR> Chaintech: O Unity está até bastante utilizável como launcher, perde bastante na procura de aplicações e ficheiros
<Chaintech> pelo que sei o Mint 11 vai usar Gnome 3 mas eles estão a mudar algumas coisas para o novo Mint
<danyR> Chaintech: O GNOME-Shell ganha imenso aí.
<AMaio> Chaintech, É verdade. Eu li esse estudo. Mas achei muito estranho o que lá estava. Um dos participantes dizia que usava Ubuntu já. E esse confundiu o Software Center com a reciclagem. =\
<Chaintech> bom gostos são gostos eu não gostei do Unity nem no netbook
<AMaio> Chaintech, Agora, estou é curioso sobre o porque da Canonical estar a fazer as coisas assim. =\
<PedroLRNeves> ja tenho a pen pera
<PedroLRNeves> deicha so ler
<Chaintech> tb não percebo o pq acho que era melhor ter o Gnome e os que quise-se instalava o Unity
<PedroLRNeves> a vossa conversa e fasso ja isso
<AMaio> Chaintech, E a verdade é que a Dropbox não funciona bem (pelo menos para mim) nesta nova versão (beta1 na altura). E se for para dar problemas seria melhor manter o Gnome3.
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: terminal, escreve cd Downloads
<danyR> AMaio: a transição para o GNOME 3 vai ser um trabalheira inacreditável, não dava para fazê-la este ciclo.
<PedroLRNeves> ja ta
<PedroLRNeves> pk
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: ? pk que nao dava
<danyR> ok, agora escreve
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<Chaintech> pois tb acho mas o certo é que ainda nem tive a sorte de poder testar esee Gnome 3 no Fedora ele diz que a VGA não dá no openSUSE nem abre nada
<Chaintech> que azar :)
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> dis
<AMaio> danyR, Mas também fazer gnome->Unity->gnome3 não é mais fácil ainda. Eu não desgosto do Unity. Como o Chaintech disse, são gostos.
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:
<danyR> sudo chmod a+x image-usb-stick
<PedroLRNeves> feito
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: o GNOME 3 introduz muitas mudanças, e o código da maioria das aplicações tem que ser alterado, assim como um novo tema criado, novas opções inseridas na interface para esta se adaptar às necesidades do Ubuntu, coisas do género. coisas que eu não queria fazer :)
<Chaintech> quem vai tendo boas novidades é o KDE achei mais cool o Beta 2 do Kubuntu
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: qual é o nome do ficheiro da imagem do ubuntu?
<danyR> Chaintech: http://i.imgur.com/oNzMJ.png
<PedroLRNeves> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: isso e que gnome 3
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> ou kde
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<Chaintech> estas com o Fedora beta?
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: agora escreve então: sudo ./image-usb-stick ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Chaintech> é gnome 3
<danyR> GNOME 3, em Arch
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: atenção que estás a instalar a  versão 10.10, e não a 11.04 (que vai ser lançada daqui a 8 dias)
<Chaintech> estas com Arch eu até arriscava em colocar aqui no Mint mas pode dar problemas XD
<PedroLRNeves> ja ta a fazer
<PedroLRNeves> quera image e o que
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: o gnome 3 ta boe bonito
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ok, agora é só reiniciar e estás numa live usb do Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat! :)
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: confere.
<PedroLRNeves> mas aquilo que mandas-te sacar era o que
<PedroLRNeves> ta ainda a fazer
<PedroLRNeves> Chaintech: ainda ponha era archlinux
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> mas e boe
<PedroLRNeves> complicado e tou com medo
<PedroLRNeves> do fazer
<Chaintech> Arch não coloco pois gosto de segurança
<PedroLRNeves> sou boe novato
<Chaintech> :)
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: o arch não é recomendado a quem tenha acabado de chegar ao linux
<PedroLRNeves> e achas que o arcj nao tem
<PedroLRNeves> yh eu sei
<PedroLRNeves> ja ta
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<danyR> especialmente a instalação :)
<PedroLRNeves> tenho de reniciar mais tarde
<PedroLRNeves> yh yh
<PedroLRNeves> eu sei
<Chaintech> arch tem problemas de segurança
<PedroLRNeves> aaaaaaaah
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: aquilo era um pequeno programa que corre na consola para colocar a imagem do Ubuntu na pena
<Chaintech> mas isso é outra historia
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:  tas a uzar irssi
<PedroLRNeves> ne
<PedroLRNeves> ?=
<danyR> Chaintech: segurança ??!
<danyR> sim, irssi
<PedroLRNeves> aaaaah ok
<PedroLRNeves> quero ver se comecou tambem a uzar
<PedroLRNeves> agora tou pelo pindg
<PedroLRNeves> pidgin
<Chaintech> danyR não faz muito tempo que teve um estudo de varias falhas na segurança do Arch por culpa dos dev
<PedroLRNeves> o debian tambem nao e muito aconcelhavel a quem entra agora em linux ne
<PedroLRNeves> '
<danyR> Chaintech: se me puderes enviar um link :)
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: aconselho (K)Ubuntu, OpenSUSE e mint
<danyR> são as mais amigáveis
<Chaintech> eles nao aceitam Patchs fora do upstream
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: se quiseres experimentar um Arch simples de instalar e com KDE, existe o Chakra
<PedroLRNeves> nao gosto de kde
<Chaintech> acho que tenho aqui ainda já te passo
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: http://chakra-project.org/index.html
<PedroLRNeves> posso instalar em makina virtual
<PedroLRNeves> so para textar
<VilasBoas> Bem Boa noite ;)
<Chaintech> aqui vai o link http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/archs-dirty-little-notso-secret/
<danyR> Chaintech: interessante. resume-se a uma questão de confiança, parece-me
<AMaio> Acho que tudo se pode resumir em confiança.
<Chaintech> eu não tenho nada contra ao Arch pq falhas todos podem cometer
<danyR> Chaintech: mas sim, parece ser uma falha amadora
<danyR> bem, boa noite a todos :)
<Chaintech> boa noite danyR
<BUGabundo> off to bed!
<PhoenixSTF> Jovens, boa tarde :)
<VilasBoas> PhoenixSTF: Boa tarde :D
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> tudo bem por aqui?
<godu> só ontem é que reparei que só faltavam 10 dias para sair o ubuntu natty narwhal
<mlongman> estou com dificuldade em configurar o cedilha no ubuntu 10.10, alguém poderia ajudar?
<mlongman> alguem sabe como configurar o cedilha no ubuntu 10.10? meu teclado é. americano, mas configurado no padrão us internacional, consigo digitar apenas "ć"
<AMaio> mlongman, Tens de ir às preferencias do teclado e alterar de acordo com o Layout do teu teclado.
<AMaio> mlongman, Sistema -> Preferências -> Teclado
<AMaio> mlongman, Depois Disposições -> Adicionar
<mlongman> certo.. eu fiz isso, o teclado está funcinando corretamente, exceto pelo cedilha, que fica ć
<AMaio> mlongman, Qual o país e a variante que escolheste para o telcado?
<AMaio> teclado*
<mlongman> EUA internacional alternativo (antigo us_intl)
<AMaio> Não encontro no Layout nenhuma tecla para a cedilha. Eu tinha a ideia que teclados americanos não tinham C cedilhado.
<mlongman> pois é.. os teclados americanos fazem o cedilha com o acento agudo + o "c"
<mlongman> mas no ubuntu estou conseguindo apenas "ć"
<mlongman> agradeco a ajuda de qualquer maneira
<mlongman> continuarei buscando alguma a solucao
<AMaio> Ele está a mapear literalmente o C com acento. =\ Não sei como te ajudar. Tenta nas Preferências do Teclado mexer na parte que diz "Modelo do Teclado"
<mlongman> especifiquei isso tambem, nao tinha o modelo exato do meu note, mas um da mesma linha
<AMaio> mlongman, Acho que isto é capaz de te resolver o problema: http://havratips.blogspot.com/2007/06/cedilla-cedilha-problem-to.html
<AMaio> mlongman, Encontrei este site num dos Forums do Ubuntu. Podes ver mais informações aqui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446872
<mlongman> muito bom. vou dar uma olhada
<mlongman> muito obrigado, AMaio
<AMaio> mlongman, =) Sempre que puder ajudar.
<VilasBoas> AMaio:
<VilasBoas> AMaio: bem vindo
<AMaio> VilasBoas, Não devia ser eu a dizer isso? =P Eu já cá estava.
<AMaio> VilasBoas, Boa tarde.
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ;) eu sei
<AMaio> VilasBoas, Ou é por causa do mail que recebi agora? lol
<VilasBoas> AMaio: Nesta fazer de Pré lançamento os registos no www.amigosdolinux.org estavam condicionados
<VilasBoas> pelo que tive de autorizar o teu acesso ao Amigos do Linux :D
<VilasBoas> assim podes entrar e colocar artigos se quizeres
<VilasBoas> embora só se tornem visiveis (publicados) no dia do Lançamento no Dia da Liberdade
<VilasBoas> :D
<AMaio> Eu tenho já algum material relacionado com Linux que usei para o meu blog. Acho que poderei aproveitar isso. E depois vou criando mais. =D
<VilasBoas> ok mas é assim deves fazer artigos coidados, porque uma coisa é colocares um livro(blog) numa bilbioteca (internet), otra coisa é conseguires colocar um folheto numa sala de convivio de técnicos especializados num assunto :D
<VilasBoas> todos os conteúdos que colocares irão contar para o histórico de cada membro
<VilasBoas> e para o seu Certificado Amigos do Linux (Diploma de Membro)
<VilasBoas> :D
<AMaio> Sim eu sei. O blog é um sitio para se "falar" com quer quer ler. Eu no blog escrevo a explicar coisas duma maneira informal. Aqui conto explicar duma maneira mais formal/técnica para os que quiserem aprender.
<AMaio> Estou a pensar bem, certo?
<AMaio> Perguntando doutra maneira, qual o detalhe técnico que os artigos devem ter?
<VilasBoas> repara quanto mais promenorizados melhor
<VilasBoas> esta será uma comunidade para menbros com nivel desde Curioso a Especialista
<VilasBoas> pelo o detalhe depende sempre dos conhecimentos do membro e de quanto ele gosta ou quer partilhar
<VilasBoas> queremos ser uma meritocracia
<VilasBoas> Reconhecer e recompensar quem mostra o que sabe
<VilasBoas> e não só quem diz que sabe fazer
<PedroLRNeves> boas
<PedroLRNeves> pessoal
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:  ta
<PedroLRNeves> x?
<PedroLRNeves> tas*
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: aqui.
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> ta tudo
<PedroLRNeves> tira-me uma duvida que me chatiou o dia quaze todo
<PedroLRNeves> da para tirar o gnome do ubuntu e por o novo
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<danyR> diz :)
<PedroLRNeves> gnome
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: dá, mas não é muito aconselhável.
<PedroLRNeves> :S
<PedroLRNeves> eu queria por
<PedroLRNeves> o gnome
<PedroLRNeves> 3
<danyR> mas tu ainda estás com o ubuntu 10.10, não é?
<PedroLRNeves> uzar mais ditu
<PedroLRNeves> ainda nao instalei
<PedroLRNeves> vou instalar entretanto cheguei agora do trabalho
<danyR> se quiseres usar o Ubuntu + GNOME 3, tens que usar o Ubuntu 11.04
<PedroLRNeves> mas tavas a dizer que o 11.04
<PedroLRNeves> ainda nao tinha gnome 3
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: não tem pré-instalado. mas pode-se instalar
<danyR> ao passo que no 10.10 é praticamente impossível
<PedroLRNeves> ok
<PedroLRNeves> ok
<PedroLRNeves> aaaaaaaaaah ok
<PedroLRNeves> entao e melhor
<PedroLRNeves> voltar a criar o iso
<PedroLRNeves> vou gravar no cd
<PedroLRNeves> comperei hj
<PedroLRNeves> cds
<PedroLRNeves> :*P
<PedroLRNeves> olham outra cena o irssi e muito dificil de uzar
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<danyR> ok, para gravar no CD podes usar o Brasero, que deve estar instalado (e desta vez funcionar!)
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<PedroLRNeves> eu sei
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: tenta clientes de IRC como o xchat, xchat-gnome
<danyR> eu uso o irssi há uns meses e ainda não o percebo totalmente (também não me dediquei a fundo a percebê-lo)
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> mas eu queria comecar a uzar muita coiza em sem grafico
<PedroLRNeves> tipo pela consola
<PedroLRNeves> ou achas muito cedo
<PedroLRNeves> secalhar e
<PedroLRNeves> ne
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: não existe cedo nem tarde. é questão de experimentares e se achares prático, go!
<PedroLRNeves> mais leve ade ser
<Joka55> Video chamada em ubuntu 10.10 como?
<PedroLRNeves> skype
<AMaio> Joka55, Skype
<Joka55> agradeço a informação
<Joka55> mas há uma questão
<Joka55> os constactos usam o messenger da Microsoft e não interessados em utilizar o Skype
<Joka55> porque deixamos de fazer chamada em conferencia
<Joka55> eu deles sou o unico kque utilizo ubuntu
<PedroLRNeves> ahhhhhh
<PedroLRNeves> tens 2 opçoes
<PedroLRNeves> que eu conheso
<AMaio> Joka55, Não tenho a certeza mas acho que o Pidgin tem suporte para video chamada.
<PedroLRNeves> mas nao sei se tem videio chamada
<PedroLRNeves> AMaio: neps
<Joka55> será??
<PedroLRNeves> nao tem
<PedroLRNeves> eu uzo pidgin
<PedroLRNeves> e nunca conssegui fazer
<PedroLRNeves> tens amsn
<AMaio> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Pidgin-2-6-0-Has-Voice-and-Video-Support-119557.shtml
<PedroLRNeves> e menseger
<Joka55> antes o amsn dava bem
<Joka55> o amsn tb não tem video chamada
<PedroLRNeves> AMaio: desconhesia
<PedroLRNeves> mas deve ser algum plugin
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Sim. Plugins.
<Joka55> e qual Plugin?
<VilasBoas> Joka55: o amsn tem video chamada
<VilasBoas> tens de activar o pluguin
<Joka55> qual é pluguin?
<PedroLRNeves> ah
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> fogo o meu vlc ta a ficar parvo
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> de ves
<VilasBoas> Joka55: qual é a versão que estas a usar?
<Joka55> versão 0.98.3
<Joka55> ele detecta a camera muito bem
<Joka55> mas diz que a videochamada foi "disabled" nesta versão amsn por causa da Microsoft
<Joka55> que mudou os protocolos outra vez e desligou o acesso ao seu SIP Servers
<PedroLRNeves> pessoal qual e o comando para ver
<PedroLRNeves> os dados da brod
<PedroLRNeves> que tenho no pc
<PedroLRNeves> :S
<VilasBoas> bem é estranho porque eu continuo a usar
<VilasBoas> Joka55: estive a ver os pluguins e nesta versão não precisa sequer de adicionar nenhum pluguin
<Joka55> mas o que transcrevi é o que me acontece
<ZZzzZzzz1> PedroLRNeves,  "lshw" pra o hardware
<PedroLRNeves> ok
<PedroLRNeves> neps
<PedroLRNeves> no opensuse nao da
<PedroLRNeves> :S:(
<PedroLRNeves> vou mudar mesmo
<PedroLRNeves> para o ubuntu
<ZZzzZzzz1> nun da  ?  :/
<ZZzzZzzz1> tenta isto "hwinfo"     visto aqui http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sls-archives/archives-suse-linux/archives-general-questions/380790-lshw.html
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: VilasBoas :P
<BUGabundo> hey
<PedroLRNeves> que fixe
<PedroLRNeves> fedora ja vai ter gnome 3
<PedroLRNeves> AMaio:  tas
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Estou
<PedroLRNeves> debian ou ubuntu
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> qual a melhor distro
<PedroLRNeves> :S :P
<PedroLRNeves> eu quero mudar dpx para gnome 3
<AMaio> Não existe melhor distro. São todas diferentes, todas tem os seus pros e cons.
<AMaio> No fundo todos dão para fazer exactamente o mesmo. É mais uma questão de gosto.
<PedroLRNeves> nao sei qual uzar debian ou ubuntu
<PedroLRNeves> debian e menos actualizado ne
<AMaio> Eu iria para Ubuntu. Porque Ubuntu está orientado a facilitar a utilização. E para além do mais, o Ubuntu é baseado no Debian.
<PedroLRNeves> yh eu sei
<PedroLRNeves> mas eu quero aprender a mecher acerio em linux
<AMaio> Não diria isso. Não estou muito por dentro das actualizações da Debian. Mas Ubuntu veio a partir do Debian.
<PedroLRNeves> o ubuntu ja tem montes de coizas a mao
<PedroLRNeves> yh eu sei
<AMaio> Para aprenderes a mexer a sério em linux qualquer distro dá. podes é ter de afinar dependendo daquilo que quiseres fazer.
<PedroLRNeves> tu uzas o que?
<AMaio> Eu uso ubuntu.
<AMaio> Estou agora no 10.10
<PedroLRNeves> pois pk o ubuntu ja ta mais a mao ne...
<VilasBoas> AMaio: é ubuntista :D
<PedroLRNeves> dpx so temos de fazer os nossos ajustes ne
<AMaio> VilasBoas, lol
<VilasBoas>  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PedroLRNeves> lololololol
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, tens de fazer os ajustes de acordo com o queres
<AMaio> por exemplo, queres usar linux para testares a segurança de redes wi-fi. por exemplo.
<AMaio> Qualquer distro dá para fazer isso.
<PedroLRNeves> o debian e mais a baze de servidores ne
<AMaio> Mas na maior parte delas vais ter de instalar algumas ferramentas para isso.
<AMaio> Ou então usas o Backtrack (linux) que já está feito para testar segurança de redes
<PedroLRNeves> neps e po uzo do dia a dia
<VilasBoas> PedroLRNeves: o debian é mais para puristas
<PedroLRNeves> puristas isso e o que
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<VilasBoas> que apenas querem usar software de código aberto
<AMaio> Eu vejo o Debian actualmente como uma base. O núcleo de algo.
<VilasBoas> sem custos
<PedroLRNeves> tas  falar para pros
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> na materia
<PedroLRNeves> ne
<VilasBoas> PedroLRNeves: ok
<VilasBoas> ;D
<AMaio> Acharam que Debian era bom. Então pegaram nisso e criaram o ubuntu
<PedroLRNeves> eu tambem so quero uzar codigo abreto mas a certos programas
<PedroLRNeves> que tem de ser uzados
<PedroLRNeves> :S:P
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, O que vais querer fazer em linux?
<PedroLRNeves> bora la vou instalar o ubuntu 11.04
<PedroLRNeves> uzo no dia a dia
<PedroLRNeves> net
<PedroLRNeves> programar
<PedroLRNeves> sites
<PedroLRNeves> e pouco mais
<VilasBoas> e precisas de programas pagos para isso?!!!!!!
<AMaio> Entre o Ubuntu e o Debian então, recomendo-te o Ubuntu. É o que te adapta já as coisas. Depois com o tempo vais vendo como preferes.
<PedroLRNeves> neps
<PedroLRNeves> yh achou que e o melhor
<AMaio> Por exemplo, eu uso ubuntu. Mas com o uso decidi experimentar o Docky. E gostei. E agora o meu Ubuntu tem de ter um Docky.
<PedroLRNeves> e o ubuntu tambem tem servidor por isso
<AMaio> Há pessoas que preferem o ubuntu como ele está.
<AMaio> Outro preferem o Mint (é como ubuntu) mas que tem outras ferramentas já instaladas.
<AMaio> E aquilo que eu mais adoro no Linux é a consola. O Terminal é aquilo que mais sinto falta quando vou para Windows. =P
<AMaio> Depois é tudo uma questão de habito.
<PedroLRNeves> lolol
<PedroLRNeves> o windows tambem tem
<PedroLRNeves> nao e tao uzado
<AMaio> A consola do Windows não é tão poderosa como a do Linux
<AMaio> A do Linux dá prazer em usar. A do Windows nem tanto.
<AMaio> pelo menos para mim
<PedroLRNeves> pois
<PedroLRNeves> vou por ubuntu
<AMaio> Por isso, por mim, metes Ubuntu. Depois, não gostas do Unity? Muda para o Gnome. Não gostas de uma determinada configuração? Então é só mudar.
<AMaio> O grande poder de Linux é poderes mexer o que quiseres. =)
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> mas o unity nao e so a barra de lado
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<AMaio> E usa efeitos do Compiz. O Gnome3 vai usar Mutter acho.
<PedroLRNeves> mutter nao conhesou
<AMaio> E no Unity a barra de menus de cada janela (ficheiro,editar,etc) vai para a barra de todo.
<AMaio> Eu pessoalmente gosto do Unity. O Unity do 11.04 é muito melhor que o Unity que está actualmente no 10.10. Funciona de forma muito parecida com a maneira com que eu trabalho agora.
<AMaio> Se não se gostar, mudar é tão fácil como escrever uma linha.
<BUGabundo> eu tenho saudades de ter o Compiz a funkar direito
<BUGabundo> :(
<PedroLRNeves> manda print
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> ehehhe vou por o isso do ubuntu beta 2
<PedroLRNeves> agora na pen
<PedroLRNeves> e vuala instalar
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<AMaio> BUGabundo, Que efeitos usas para o Compiz?
<BUGabundo> MUITOS
<PedroLRNeves> tenho e do configurar dpx a minha maneira
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, O Beta 2 não experimentei ainda. Mas o Beta 1 só tinha um problema que me afectava. Mas acho que devem ter resolvido.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> vcs testam betas
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Mesmo assim estou à espera da versão final que sai dentro de 9 dias.
<PedroLRNeves> quero apagar o gnome todo o que tenha a ver com o ambiente grafico e por gnome 3 do 0
<BUGabundo> eu tou a correr natty desde q houve source drop
<BUGabundo> daki a 10 dias tou a correr 11.10
<BUGabundo> hihih
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> mas quais a verxoes que vao sair a meio do mes
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Como assim versões?
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Como assim versões?
<PedroLRNeves> sorry
<PedroLRNeves> fechei a janela
<PedroLRNeves> do pidgin
<PedroLRNeves> :£
<PedroLRNeves> :@
<AMaio> lol
<PedroLRNeves> tipo
<PedroLRNeves> isso do unity e assim
<PedroLRNeves> tenho de deichar de uzar o irc no pidgin
<PedroLRNeves> e ainda pro-cima as vossas frazes nao vem completas
<PedroLRNeves> vem tipo ...... ? ..... ?
<PedroLRNeves> va ja ca passou instalar
<BUGabundo> PedroLRNeves: o pidgin suporte na fexar o chat se fexares a janela pah
<PedroLRNeves> o ubuntu ate ja
<PedroLRNeves> mas se fechar a janela
<PedroLRNeves> eu saio do canal nao
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> va pessoal ate ja
<BUGabundo> NOPE
<BUGabundo> RTFM
<BUGabundo> 'e por isso 'e q adoro o Pidgin
<AMaio> BUGabundo, Que efeitos costumas usar do compiz?
<BUGabundo> MUITOS mm
<AMaio> usas mesmo efeitos para abrir janelas e coisas assim? =P
<AMaio> Quando andei a brincar com o compiz era fogo por todo o lado. xD
<BUGabundo> uso mt coisa
<BUGabundo> mas 'e mm a UI
<BUGabundo> a facilidade de "saltar"
<BUGabundo> o expose, etc
<AMaio> Exacto. Mudar Viewports e Exposé. Suponho que sejam das mais usadas. E não funcionam bem?
<PedroLRNeves> nao deu
<PedroLRNeves> :S :P
<PedroLRNeves> como o danyR me ensinou
<PedroLRNeves> :S
<PedroLRNeves> ppera deicha ca fromatar a pen para fat e tentar outravex
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<danyR> estás em opensuse?
<danyR> tenho um outro método que não falha :)
<PedroLRNeves> pera
<PedroLRNeves> deicha reniciar e tentar agora
<PedroLRNeves> 2 minutos
<PedroLRNeves> ate ja
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:  neps
<PedroLRNeves> nada
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: estás em opensuse, e queres instalar que versão do Ubuntu?
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<PedroLRNeves> 11.04
<PedroLRNeves> tu dizes que a 10.10 n da para por gnome3
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: não.
<danyR> ok, abre um terminal
<danyR> a imagem do 11.04 está na pasta downloads?
<PedroLRNeves> gogogog
<PedroLRNeves> ja taz
<danyR> ah, e formata a pen de novo
<danyR> de modo a que esteja vazia
<PedroLRNeves> fat?
<AMaio> danyR PedroLRNeves, Por acaso dá para por sim. Eu fiz isso hoje. =\
<danyR> AMaio: jhbuild?
<AMaio> http://www.botskool.com/geeks/how-install-gnome-shell-ubuntu-1010-desktop-edition
<PedroLRNeves> se der quero a verxao estavel do ubuntu
<danyR> AMaio: isso é só o GNOME-Shell, apenas uma das partes do GNOME 3. e a versão nesse PPA é terrivelmente antiga
<AMaio> danyR, Quase como o Unity que está disponível tambem. Tudo o resto já não sei. xD
<PedroLRNeves> lolol
<PedroLRNeves> 11.04
<PedroLRNeves> ou 10.10
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> lololol
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: mas fromato a pen em que tipo
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: O GNOME 3, experiência completa, só o consegues no 11.04
<danyR> true story
<PedroLRNeves> tasse vem
<danyR> e o 11.04 final sai daqui a 1 semana
<danyR> não vais querer ter o trabalho de fazer o upgrade 10.10 -> 11.04 :)
<PedroLRNeves> mas nao deve aver muitas mais modificaçoes
<PedroLRNeves> neps assim dpx e so fazer upgrade da 11.04beta 2 para 11.04 final
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> entao fromato em que tipo
<danyR> FAT
<PedroLRNeves> ja ta
<danyR> ok, agora no terminal faz cd Downloads
<PedroLRNeves> feito
<danyR> e qual o nome da imagem do ubuntu?
<PedroLRNeves> ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ok, agora faz-me só uma coisa para confirmar. corre este comando: sudo fdisk -L e cola o resultado por exemplo aqui -> paste.ubuntu.com
<danyR> e manda o link
<PedroLRNeves> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596730/
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ok.
<danyR> agora, na consola corre: sudo dd if=dev/sdb of=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<danyR> ups, pera
<danyR> sudo dd if=dev/sdb of=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso bs=8
<danyR> este último. agora sim vai dar ;)
<PedroLRNeves> Neves-Desktop:/home/PedroLRNeves/Downloads # dd if=dev/sdb of=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso bs=8
<PedroLRNeves> dd: a abrir «dev/sdb»: No such file or directory
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: my bad
<danyR>  sudo dd if=dev/sdb of=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<danyR> pera.
<PedroLRNeves> faltava-te
<PedroLRNeves> uma
<PedroLRNeves> coiza
<PedroLRNeves> /dev/sdb
<danyR> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: isso, exacto ;)
<PedroLRNeves> pois
<PedroLRNeves> pk eu tentei com essa barra e ja tava a dar
<PedroLRNeves> dpx fis ctrl + c
<PedroLRNeves> e deu-me isto
<PedroLRNeves> Neves-Desktop:/home/PedroLRNeves/Downloads # dd if=/dev/sdb of=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso bs=8
<PedroLRNeves> ^C1908657+0 registos dentro
<PedroLRNeves> 1908657+0 registos fora
<PedroLRNeves> 15269256 bytes (15 MB) copiados, 18,1798 s, 840 kB/s
<PedroLRNeves> enquanto nao acabar nao sai dali ne
<PedroLRNeves> nao aprece nada
<PedroLRNeves> dis-me uma coiza e imaginemos que ta na pasta
<PedroLRNeves> /home/
<PedroLRNeves> o comando era assim
<PedroLRNeves> .....
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: depois de correres o comando, aquilo vai ficar em branco durante uns min
<PedroLRNeves> dd if=/dev/sdb of=/PedroLRNeves/Downloads/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop.i386.iso bs=9
<PedroLRNeves> nera
<PedroLRNeves> yh ja ta bem branco
<danyR> se estivéssemos na pasta /home (aquela que o terminal abre por omissão), bastava of=Downloads/ubuntu(...)
<PedroLRNeves> ele quando abre por omissao abre
<PedroLRNeves> /home/PedroLRNeves
<PedroLRNeves> nao costuma demorar muito tempo pois nao
<PedroLRNeves> olha uma coiza
<PedroLRNeves> imaginemos quero correr um server de cs1.6
<PedroLRNeves> como posso deichar a correr o servidor
<PedroLRNeves> e fichare a consola
<PedroLRNeves> ??
<PedroLRNeves> e com o comando screen ne
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<Chaintech> boas noites
<PedroLRNeves> boas Chaintech
<PedroLRNeves> ta tudo bem
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<AMaio> Chaintech, o/
<PedroLRNeves> AMaio: tu para  o irc uzas o que
<PedroLRNeves> =
<Chaintech> td cool por aqui :)
<PedroLRNeves> yh vou instalar ubuntu 11.04 com gnome3
<PedroLRNeves> :D :P
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, xChat. É simples o suficiente para mim e faz o serviço bem.
<PedroLRNeves> tou boe curiozo sobre o gnome3
<PedroLRNeves> o oficial
<PedroLRNeves> nada daquelas verxoes alteradas
<PedroLRNeves> ne
<Chaintech> PedroLRNeves, eu tb queria testar mas vou ter que esperar
<PedroLRNeves> pk
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<Chaintech> tanto o Fedora como o openSUSE não correm aqui
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> onde e que nao corren
<PedroLRNeves> correm
<PedroLRNeves> fedora ja tem verxao beta e com gnome3
<Chaintech> o Fedora dá erro sobre a VGA
<PedroLRNeves> hihiihih
<Chaintech> sim tem beta
<PedroLRNeves> eu tambem tou com medo disso
<Chaintech> mas mesmo assim não corre aqui no meu sistema
<PedroLRNeves> tenho uma pci express xfx gf 8500 gt
<PedroLRNeves> mas nao a driveres da xfx so nvidia
<PedroLRNeves> :S :P
<PedroLRNeves> uzas opensuse
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> Chaintech:
<Chaintech> tenho uma GTS 450 TOP da EVGA
<PedroLRNeves> nao conhesso
<Chaintech> não uso no descktop estou com Mint 10 aqui no netbook estou com JoliCloud
<PedroLRNeves> ja ando dezactualizado disso
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> tambem tenho de escolher a distro paara o meu netbook da asus
<PedroLRNeves> asus g4
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<Chaintech> ate podia colocar o Gnome 3 no Mint 10 mas o problema é depois a VGA talvez até nem tenha problemas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-21
<PedroLRNeves> http://www.desktoplinux.com/files/misc/asus_eeepc_straighton.jpg
<PedroLRNeves> pois
<PedroLRNeves> mas se nao tentares nunca sabes
<PedroLRNeves> :D :P
<PedroLRNeves> adoro esse pc
<PedroLRNeves> para msn mail e ir ao cafe com ele
<Chaintech> o meu Net é da Acer
<PedroLRNeves> ou mesmo a fazer de gps e de mais
<PedroLRNeves> ainda nao o testei a 100½
<PedroLRNeves> 100%
<PedroLRNeves> mas e muito fixe
<PedroLRNeves> chega bem
<PedroLRNeves> e pequeno e da para o minimo
<PedroLRNeves> so mesmo para tipo passar ferias fora nao ocupada nada e e nao e pezado
<PedroLRNeves> chega bem
<Chaintech> :)
<PedroLRNeves> assim nao chateia a cebassa
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> cabessa*
<Chaintech> para netbooks acho que a melhor distro é Jolicloud testei varias mas a melhor na minha opinião é essa
<PedroLRNeves> e bazeada em ubuntu ne
<PedroLRNeves> agora tambem temos e o ubuntu netbook
<VilasBoas> PedroLRNeves: eu uso o meu assus eepc 1201ha todo artilhadinho com o ubuntu 10.10
<PedroLRNeves> n
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<VilasBoas> e DORO-O
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<PedroLRNeves> chega bem
<PedroLRNeves> ou nao e
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> e pequeno
<Chaintech> bom ele tem a base do Ubuntu LTS mas ele roda todo em cloud
<VilasBoas> e ADORO-O
<PedroLRNeves> e pena nao caber dentro do blosso ne
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<VilasBoas> 12" para mim chega
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AMaio> Concordo com o Chaintech . Netbook -> Jolicloud.
<PedroLRNeves> cloud nao conhesso
<PedroLRNeves> o meu e de 7
<Chaintech> é nuvem
<VilasBoas> nada como a Desktop
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: e normal demorar boe
<PedroLRNeves> '
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ainda está a correr?
<AMaio> Eu uso tb ubuntu no meu netbook porque preciso de bateria e o Jolicloud tira um pouco por ser html5. Mas tirando esse promenor, o jolicloud é excelente para netbooks.
<danyR> podes cancelar e trocar o 8 por 512, se quiseres
<Chaintech> para veres http://www.jolicloud.com/
<Chaintech> AMaio aqui a minha bateria dura bem perto de umas 3h
<PedroLRNeves> tou curiozo e com o so da google
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:  yh
<AMaio> Chaintech, No meu netbook com o Jolicloud a bateria durava umas 5h. Mais coisa menos coisa. Com o Ubuntu ganha mais uma hora e tal. O que me dá muito jeito na faculdade quando se está sempre a mexer.
<Chaintech> o SO da Google vai ser tb em cloud
<AMaio> Chaintech, Agora, adoro o jolicloud. Acho que está fantástico.
<PedroLRNeves> o que e isso de nuvem
<PedroLRNeves> :S
<PedroLRNeves> ainda nao apanei essa parte
<Chaintech> AMaio eu estou com o Joli 1.2 a minha bateria é de 3h mas nunca comparei com o Ubuntu pois me deu problemas quando usava skype trava o sistema todo já o kernel do Joli é perfeito com skype em uso nem se nota a CPU em uso
<PedroLRNeves> e ja tou farto de ouvir falar nisso
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Quando se fala em Nuvem é basicamente guardar os ficheiros na net. na Nuvem. ou seja, não tens praticamente nada no teu PC. Está tudo na nuvem
<PedroLRNeves> s9im
<PedroLRNeves> sim
<PedroLRNeves> tipo disco virtual
<PedroLRNeves> eu uzo o google
<Chaintech> é isso e podes abrir em qual quer parte do mundo logo que tenhas net vais ter acesso a tudo teu
<AMaio> Chaintech, O joli só "come" bateria ao mexer na interface. Nas aplicações é como dizes, extremamente pacifico. O problema é que eu estou sempre na interface. xD
<PedroLRNeves> e tenho montes de docs la
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: ja mudei
<PedroLRNeves> mas tipo podes criar uma cloud em tua casa certo
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<Chaintech> PedroLRNeves vai a este link e vê http://www.jolicloud.com/
<PedroLRNeves> ja la tive
<PedroLRNeves> tenho de ver
<PedroLRNeves> isso bem
<PedroLRNeves> eu queria por um pc ca em minha casa a correr com 4 discos com os meus ficheiros todos filmes musicas
<Chaintech> AMaio é cool que agora se podes usar as coisas do Dropbox e Googe Docs sem ir aos sites ele tem acesso
<PedroLRNeves> e os dois pcs que tenho terem so o disco base
<PedroLRNeves> para o sistema
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Podes ter uma nuvem em casa. Mas é demasido complicado e caro para uma pessoa normal. As empresas já fazem isso muito bem.
<PedroLRNeves> como assim
<PedroLRNeves> caro
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> complicado
<PedroLRNeves> aquerdito
<AMaio> Chaintech, Isso veio na 1.2. Eu troquei na 1.1. Quando saio as coisas ficam melhor. lol Talvez volte a experimentar quando tiver com mais tempo.
<Chaintech> PedroLRNeves conheces Boxee?
<PedroLRNeves> boxee
<PedroLRNeves> neps
<Chaintech> http://www.boxee.tv/
<Chaintech> muito cool usoi aqui em casa
<Chaintech> uso
<PedroLRNeves> e isso e o que
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> bazicamente
<Chaintech> um sistema multimedia podes partilhar pela casa musica filmes fotos
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: mas aquilo ta a fazer o que
<PedroLRNeves> ou devia tar a fazer o que
<PedroLRNeves> e tens isso alojado onde
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: está a copiar a imagem para a pen de modo a poderes arrancar por ela
<PedroLRNeves> mas ja ta a boe
<Chaintech> tenho um servidor aqui em casa
<PedroLRNeves> Neves-Desktop:/home/PedroLRNeves/Downloads # dd if=/dev/sdb of=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso bs=1024
<PedroLRNeves> ^C3113045+0 registos dentro
<PedroLRNeves> 3113044+0 registos fora
<PedroLRNeves> 3187757056 bytes (3,2 GB) copiados, 372,4 s, 8,6 MB/s
<PedroLRNeves> tenho de ver isso dpx
<PedroLRNeves> agora agora nao
<PedroLRNeves> pk eu quero por o servidor mas ligado a tv
<PedroLRNeves> para poder ver filmes
<Chaintech> yep
<Chaintech> tb podes ligar
<PedroLRNeves> e ter o transmission
<PedroLRNeves> a bombar com html
<PedroLRNeves> gostava de aprender era a fazer a unha
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> mas para ja
<PedroLRNeves> deichou-me tar quieto
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: mas qustoma demorar boe?????
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ups...
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: sorry, acho que troquei um argumento no comando
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<danyR> não te importas de reformatar a pen, e já te dou o comando certíssimo?
<PedroLRNeves> rezumindo ele tem tado a fazer
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: ao contrário. nada prejudicial, mas estúpido. meo culpa
<danyR> ok, estando em Downloads, corre:
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> em ves de copiar para a pen tava a copiar para onde
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> da pen para o iso nao me digas
<danyR> sudo dd if=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: mas a pen estava vazia, portanto não afecta o .iso ;)
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<AMaio> Bem. Vou ter de ir embora. Até para a semana. o/
<PedroLRNeves> vamos la ver se e desta
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> AMaio:  ja nao vens ca mais esta semana
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: na boa
<PedroLRNeves> o burro aqui sou eu
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<AMaio> PedroLRNeves, Férias. Vou para a aldeia onde naõ tenho net. =P
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: agora fui mesmo eu :D
<Chaintech> fica bem AMaio
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> ta mal
<PedroLRNeves> lol
<PedroLRNeves> ja ta o comando
<PedroLRNeves> certo
<PedroLRNeves> Neves-Desktop:/home/PedroLRNeves/Downloads # dd if=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1024
<PedroLRNeves> 14853+0 registos dentro
<PedroLRNeves> 14853+0 registos fora
<PedroLRNeves> 15209472 bytes (15 MB) copiados, 0,0605741 s, 251 MB/s
<PedroLRNeves> danyR:
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<PedroLRNeves> vou sacar outra vex o iso pera
<PedroLRNeves> a vodafone ate tem a net bem fize
<PedroLRNeves> 2mb por segundo por isso
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: não é necessário creio, mas talvez seja melhor usar o bs=8M
<PedroLRNeves> mas eu troquei o if pelo of
<PedroLRNeves> por isso e que lixo.
<PedroLRNeves> a iso
<PedroLRNeves> alguem sabe o que e o ubuntustudio
<PedroLRNeves> '
<Chaintech> è mais voltado para quem trabalha com musica edição de video etc
<PedroLRNeves> aaaaaaaaah
<PedroLRNeves> tipo eu
<PedroLRNeves> que trabalho numa radio
<PedroLRNeves> webradio
<Chaintech> sempre podes testar e ver se gostas
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<PedroLRNeves> tenho de testar
<PedroLRNeves> :P
<PedroLRNeves> virtualbox vai funcar
<PedroLRNeves> mais tarde
<PedroLRNeves> para testar isso
<PedroLRNeves> para ver se implemeto na radio
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: ja ta o comando deicha ver
<PedroLRNeves> o que da
<PedroLRNeves> Neves-Desktop:/home/PedroLRNeves/Downloads # dd if=ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M
<PedroLRNeves> 87+1 registos dentro
<PedroLRNeves> 87+1 registos fora
<PedroLRNeves> 730368000 bytes (730 MB) copiados, 105,25 s, 6,9 MB/s
<PedroLRNeves> vou fazer reboot
<PedroLRNeves> ate ha
<PedroLRNeves> ja*
<PedroLRNeves> danyR: neps
<PedroLRNeves> nada
<danyR> PedroLRNeves: alguma vez fizeste boot pela pen usb?
<PedroLRNeves> yh
<PedroLRNeves> so que a pen tinha sido criada pelo unetbootin
<PedroLRNeves> e tem la a opçao da pen e tudo a minha brod
<PedroLRNeves> clico no F11
<PedroLRNeves> e dpx seleciono a pen
<danyR> ainda tens windows instalado?
<PedroLRNeves> neps
<PhoenixSTF> malta jovem :)
<kimus> e a velha?
<PhoenixSTF> isso nao existe
<PhoenixSTF> a malta é sempre jovem
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde :D
<PedroLRNeves> boas
<PedroLRNeves> pessoal
<jaime> boa tarde Ubunteros
<jaime> olá reunião de Lisboa
<PedroLRNeves> boas pessoal
<PedroLRNeves> o gnome 3
<PedroLRNeves> ta boe louco
<PedroLRNeves> tou a uzalou
<PedroLRNeves> em opensuse
<PedroLRNeves> :D:P
<PedroLRNeves_> boas
<PedroLRNeves_> pessoal
<PedroLRNeves_> ta tudo a dormir
<PedroLRNeves_> ?=
<PedroLRNeves_> oi
<PedroLRNeves_> vilas
<PedroLRNeves_> tas
<PedroLRNeves_> ?»
<VilasBoas> Olá PedroLRNeves_
<VilasBoas> acabei de chegar
<PedroLRNeves_> tou a correr
<VilasBoas> falai
<PedroLRNeves_> gnome 3 no opensuse ta bacano
<PedroLRNeves_> o gnome
<VilasBoas> PedroLRNeves_: Não tenho tido mãos a medir com o projecto Amigos do Linux
<VilasBoas> ainda não pude olhar o Gnome3
<VilasBoas> mas tenho grandes expectativas para ele
<PedroLRNeves_> lol
<VilasBoas> porque foi feito de raiz
<PedroLRNeves_> que projecto e esse
<VilasBoas> www.amigosdolinux.org
<VilasBoas> é uma rede para todos os que gostam de aplicações de código aberto ou Aplicações gratuítas
<PedroLRNeves_> ja me vou registtar
<PedroLRNeves_> queres ajuda
<PedroLRNeves_> ?
<VilasBoas> BEm preciso
<VilasBoas> aparece em #amigosdolinux
<VilasBoas> para não massar o pessoal do #ubuntu-pt
<VilasBoas> jaime: bem vindo
<jaime> VilasBoas, olá. Tive em obras... voltei agora
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> ok
<jaime> agora tenho 2 - 11.04 um com gnome 3 e outro com unity
<PedroLRNeves_> lol
<PedroLRNeves_> jaime acabei tambem de por o gnome3
<PedroLRNeves_> :S :P
<jaime> vou comer qualquer coisa e já volto
<PedroLRNeves_> ando todo atrofiado :P
<jaime> até já
<PedroLRNeves_> ate ja
<VilasBoas> PedroLRNeves_: cheguas-te a inscrever-te?
<jaime> xhaker, que tal o encontro?
<jaime> PedroLRNeves, que achas do G3?
<PedroLRNeves> ta bortal
<PedroLRNeves> brotal....
<jaime> não desgosto mas o unity2 está mais rápido
<PedroLRNeves> olololol
<jaime> VilasBoas, já leste a resposta à mensagem que te enviei?
<VilasBoas> jaime: sim e tenho
<VilasBoas> de falar contigo
<jaime> ok
<VilasBoas> estou ao telefone
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-22
<PedroLRNeves> va pessoal ate amanha
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde
<BUGabundo> guud Easter afternoon. take care with all the eggs
<VilasBoas> PedroLRNeves: estas ai?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-23
<VilasBoas> D/j #drupal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gouki> Agora temos o #gnupg-pt para o projecto http://pt.gnupg.org ... just in case
<Alchimista> boas, alguém me pode ajudar a configurar p usar ssh na consola em vez de pelo putty?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
<astroo-> ola
<nene-> boa noite
<nene-> migrei do opensuse para o ubuntu recentemente
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da 1 tempo numa possivel resposta
<nene-> tou com o seguinte problema: nao consigo instalar pluggins do amsn, sigo as instruçoes do tuturial, mas nao consigo copiar o ficheiro para usr/shara/amsn
<nene-> podem-me explicar como se faz como se fosse muito loira?
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<nene-> ????
<nene-> como se fosse muito loira please
<astroo-> nao sei de linux quase nada
<astroo-> estou aqui por outro motivo indireto
<nene-> ok
<nene-> e outro problema, como faço login como root na consola? porque devolve sempre senha incorrecta
<FernandoMiguel> pq n ha root activo
<nene-> hum, e como faço entao?
<FernandoMiguel> nene-: inês sudo -i
<nene-> ok, obrigado
<nene-> outro problema. quero copiar a pasta amsnplus que esta no home para usr/share/ amsn/plugins
<nene-> faço cp /home/ines/amsnplus .
<nene-> e a resposta é cp : a omitir a pasta
<nene-> :(
<FernandoMiguel> -r
<nene-> muito obrigado  ;)
<astroo-> se ele voltar mais tarde eu dou o teu agradecimento
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-17
<astroo-_k> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde
<VilasBoas> Estou com um problema no meu ubuntu 11.10 não consigo formatar uma pen Kingston de 32 mb
<VilasBoas> desculpem 32 gb
<VilasBoas> Vou a Sistema >> Administração >> Utilitário de disco
<VilasBoas> mas não consigo formatar a pen!!!!!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Existem quatro personalidades digitais. Sabe qual é a sua?
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/dinheiro/existem-quatro-personalidades-digitais-sabe-qual-sua
<dcosta> boas noites !
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> olá grande astroo- e FernandoMiguel feio
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<dcosta> tiririiiiiiiiiiiiiii lirililiiiiiiiiii lililiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * skorzen Good morning.
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Portal do Governo mostrou informação boa para hackers portuga
<astroo-> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=2433383&seccao=Tecnologia
<astroo-> The 5 Most Important Parts of the Facebook TOS (That You Didn’t Read)
<astroo-> http://www.businesspundit.com/the-5-most-important-parts-of-the-facebook-tos-that-you-didnt-read/
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-16
<astroo-> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: the cloud platform of choice  http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-lts-the-cloud-platform-of-choice/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Junior> Ola, será que alguém pode me ajudar por favor?
<astroo-> ola o mesmo sistema do -br
<astroo-> es portuga?
<Junior> sou brasileiro na verdade...
<astroo-> ok
<Junior> Olá, gostaria de dizer que consegui resolver o problema ... obrigado
<nuno_nunes> que problema
<Junior> não postei aqui, mas era o seguinte: estava tendo erro no gerenciador de pacotes do lubuntu na verdade, coloco como root: # apt-get update, e no final mostra o erro que coloquei aqui http://titanpad.com/m4Cohh2BBs  com isso ele não me deixa instalar nenhum novo programa, update, nem upgrade funcionam aparece um ícone no canto para poder atualizar, mas dá erro quando clicava
<Junior> http://gildasio.net/blog/2014/04/resolvido-gerenciador-de-pacotes-do-lubuntu/
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hexhaxtron> Olha o lusitan!!
<lusitan> Olha o hexhaxtron
<hexhaxtron> lusitan, consegues ler qualquer package dos repositorios?
<lusitan> ler?
<hexhaxtron> Hoje estive a brincar com o autotools.
<hexhaxtron> Sim.
<hexhaxtron> lusitan, ler a fonte de qualquer pacote.
<lusitan> sim daqueles que têm
<lusitan> mas não me interesso muito por isso
<lusitan> ou estás a perguntar se percebo tudo o que lá está?
<hexhaxtron> Nao tudo...
<hexhaxtron> Mas se consegues perceber qualquer um.
<hexhaxtron> Com tempo.
<lusitan> isso do tempo pode ser vários meses
<hexhaxtron> Pois, tens razao.
<hexhaxtron> lusitan, tens Jabber?
<lusitan> nao
<astroo-> hexhaxtron  e so para dizer que nao sou 1 maquina
<hexhaxtron> astroo-, ola!
<astroo-> ola
<hexhaxtron> astroo-, gostas de programar?
<astroo-> nem 1 pouco
<astroo-> a programaçao esta quase na mesma em construçao como ha 32 anos atras quando programei
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> tenho o Ubuntu 12.04 lts, mas não consigo colocar o netspeed na barra superior. Sugestões?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-13
<astroo-> ola pesssoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<chotaz`w> why so empty :(
<lusitan> chotaz`w: we are only a few people but we are good :)
<chotaz`w> lusitan, não estava a por isso em causa, mas bom bom era sermos umas centenas eheh "roma não se fez num dia" não é verdade
<lusitan> o problema é que oiço esse tipo de comentários demasiadas vezes
<lusitan> está que quer e pronto
<lusitan> *quem quer
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-18
<Guest9792> tantos portugueses
<Guest9792> ooolll
<astroo-> ola
<Guest9792> pensei encontrar mais
<Guest9792> é habitual este numero de pessoas no irc?
<astroo-> sim
<Nero_lux01> sao todos de portugal mesmo
<Nero_lux01> ?
<astroo-> eu sou
<astroo-> 1 nao e pelo menos
<Nero_lux01> eu também mas como as vezes há brasileiros
<Nero_lux01> só customam estar voçes aqui no irc
<astroo-> o principal sobre o ubuntu e #ubuntu-br
<Nero_lux01> eu prefiro o pt
<Nero_lux01> he eh eh eh
<astroo-> aqui quase nunca tem conversa
<Nero_lux01> pensei que houve-se mais gente
<Nero_lux01> mais utilizadores de ubuntu a usar este irc
<astroo-> as pessoas sao parvas e nao andam em chats de grandes grupos
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Nero_lux01> xau
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-18
<mattfly> olá
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> hola
<astroo-> ola
<mattfly> olá!
<mattfly> esse pt é pt-br ou pt-pt ?
<astroo-> em que sentido?
<mattfly> pt-br com certeza
<astroo-> e raro haver conversas
<mattfly> então, vc manja de draftsight?
<mattfly> então, pouca gente fala português no freenode e quando tem alguma sala ninguém nunca fala nada
<mattfly> Oh! Devo ser cego, é pt-pt mesmo, tem um baita de um Portuguesa no nome do canal
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> confusao minha
<astroo-> pensava que era outro canal esta conversa
<mattfly> o q?
<mattfly> você é brasileiro ou português?
<astroo-> eu sou dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<astroo-> portugues
<astroo-> o que mexe 1 pouco e o  #ubuntu-br
<mattfly> esse é o ubuntu-br
<mattfly> meu deus
<mattfly> você me confundiu
<mattfly> nossa caramba, esquece desse desastre
<astroo-> a nivel de portugues o irc aqui morreu ha 1 ano atras pelo menos
<astroo-> em portugueses
<mattfly> sabe o que é draftsight?
<astroo-> nao sei
<mattfly> programa de cad
<mattfly> ok
<astroo-> ok
<mattfly> me parece que o ubuntu é mais popular em portugal do que no brasil
<astroo-> nao sei
<mattfly> nunca consegui falar com ninguém em um irc brasileiro
<astroo-> agora com a parceria com a microsoft talvez muda algo no ubuntu
<mattfly> pois então, interessante esse bash no windows
<astroo-> costumas usar o freenode?
<mattfly> sim
<astroo-> ok
<mattfly> por que?
<astroo-> e que uso todos os dias ha 4 anos
<mattfly> hm
<mattfly> só tem algums meses que venho aqui
<astroo-> meu projeto e dar noticias novos a varios canais
<mattfly> no freenode
<mattfly> notícias novas?
<astroo-> sim
<mattfly> tipo notícias mesmo?
<mattfly> interessante
<astroo-> todas que sejam serias
<astroo-> queres saber do meu projeto gratis?
<mattfly> mas você pretende fazer alguma aplicação para isso, talvez um shell script, algo do tipo?
<mattfly> diga
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com 1 chat e informaçao cultural do dia e recente
<astroo-> eu nao sou programador
<mattfly> mas, como pretende seguir com esse projeto então?
<astroo-> com programadores voluntarios
<mattfly> e o que você oferece além da ideia?
<astroo-> o esquema todo do funcionamento
<mattfly> a ideia
<astroo-> e o que inclui
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<astroo-> em cima em portugues  https://socialrealemail.wordpress.com/
<mattfly> hm
<XdebugX> Olá?
<XdebugX> Alguem poderia me ajudar com o urlsnarf?
<XdebugX> mesmo executando como root  e com interface especifica ele me retorna o terminal sem ação nenhuma
<XdebugX> Por acaso devo adicionar um comando de espera?
<XdebugX> Estou no aguardo
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-24
<dragon21> boas
<dragon21> estou com ubuntu 16.04 lts e o comando "umake android" retorna o seguinte erro: ERROR: A default framework for category Android was requested where there is none
<dragon21> alguma ideia?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br que aqui e super calado
<dragon21> é melhor :/ obrigado na mesma
<dragon21> pelo menos não falei para a parede xD
<astroo-> eu estou sempre vivo
<astroo-> sou portuga mas so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<dragon21> marcar presença conta sempre, estou a rodar isto pelo terminal e vou ter que sair para entrar na outra sala.. vou tentar aparecer masi vezes, abraço
<dragon21> mais*
<astroo-> igualmente
<astroo-> eu estou sempre das 22h-4h sem azar
<dragon21> porreiro, hoje não sei se apareço mas durante a semana é provavel
<dragon21> fui
<astroo-> ate
#ubuntu-pt 2017-04-17
<Dr4g0n> openbox ?
<astroo-> ola
<Dr4g0n> ola
<astroo-> se quiseres ajuda vai ao  #ubuntu-br e da uns 15 minutos
<Dr4g0n> ok
<Dr4g0n> obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
#ubuntu-pt 2018-04-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2019-04-17
<stagma> alô!
<stagma> amanhã, que horas já se pode fazer o update para o 19.04 ?
<dnegreira> lol
<dnegreira> já podes fazer update pó 19.04 em beta
<stagma> sim já tenho instalado!
<stagma> mas já que amanhã vai sair a versão final, gostaria de saber em que altura do dia é que vai estar disponível
#ubuntu-pt 2019-04-18
<dnegreira> dingo is out!
